# childrens play sand....



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

does anyone know if its okay for gerbils and hammies?...cos chinchilla sand is sooo expensive


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Sepolita Chinchilla Dust / Sand - Best Quality - 20Kg on eBay (end time 02-May-11 17:20:04 BST)

That's £17.98 for 20kg and 20kg of pets at home sand is around £32 D:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow thats a brilliant price thanks a lot, are gerbils okay with dust rather than sand?...or are they the same thing


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I think they it's safe for them, I know it's safe for hamsters so will be OK for gerbils. You may have to check that.

I have a feeling that the person selling doesn't know if it's sand or dust so they put both, dust may slightly irritate their noses so be careful! I'll have a look see if I can find out which it is.

EDIT: I think it's the same really.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cherpi said:


> I think they it's safe for them, I know it's safe for hamsters so will be OK for gerbils. You may have to check that.


thanks Cherpi i will x edited to add i didnt notice you bottom paragraph sorry...but thanks so much for trying to find out xx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> thanks Cherpi i will x edited to add i didnt notice you bottom paragraph sorry...but thanks so much for trying to find out xx


I have edited my previous post.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that that you linked is actually dust, you can see from the picture how fine it is, i would not use that for a hamster or gerbil, the actual name of the product is sepolita chinchilla dust, no idea why the person has put sand on....

childrens play sand is safe, you just need to bake it in the oven for about an hour to dry it out before use


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cherpi said:


> I have edited my previous post.


lol i saw and edited mine x



Lil Miss said:


> that that you linked is actually dust, you can see from the picture how fine it is, i would not use that for a hamster or gerbil, the actual name of the product is sepolita chinchilla dust, no idea why the person has put sand on....
> 
> childrens play sand is safe, you just need to bake it in the oven for about an hour to dry it out before use


thanks very much x


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Take no notice one me! but just a though - would sand meant for animals be sort of more treated??? dunno!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Take no notice one me! but just a though - would sand meant for animals be sort of more treated??? dunno!


i know you cant use building sand and the like but thought kids sand might be okay because its probably steralised or summat


----------

